# Hello again from Wisconsin



## Mr.Mantid (Oct 13, 2022)

*HELLO!* 

I've been away from this forum for a bit (almost 8 years I think) and decided to pop in and say hi again. I'm 34 and work as a full stack software developer in the hospitality industry. I've owned ghost, orchid, chinese, and a variety of creo mantids in the past. My all time favorite mantis is the orchid mantis.

*Cheers,**
*
*Mr. Mantid*


----------



## T.C. (Oct 13, 2022)

I'm from WI as well. Give me your mantids!


----------



## agent A (Oct 13, 2022)

welcome back


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 13, 2022)

I dont remember either of you, who were you then? oh, welcome bk


----------



## T.C. (Oct 14, 2022)

hibiscusmile said:


> I dont remember either of you, who were you then? oh, welcome bk



???


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Oct 21, 2022)

@hibiscusmile I was active for a year or two 2010 to 2012 or so. I had bought some metalyticus splendidus for quite a bit of moolah's only to have one eaten by my roaches and the other squished in shipping. I decided to take a break after that.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Oct 21, 2022)

T.C. said:


> I'm from WI as well. Give me your mantids!


I don't have any unfortunately. My wife is not a huge bug person and I decided to come back out of nostalgia sake. I can enjoy the wild ones outside my house so I still have that!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 22, 2022)

Oh, I didnt think the roaches would do that.


----------



## Orin (Oct 23, 2022)

Mr.Mantid said:


> @hibiscusmile I was active for a year or two 2010 to 2012 or so. I had bought some metalyticus splendidus for quite a bit of moolah's only to have one eaten by my roaches and the other squished in shipping. I decided to take a break after that.


You picked an expert species to start with, too bad someone didn't get you to buy ghosts.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Oct 23, 2022)

Orin said:


> You picked an expert species to start with, too bad someone didn't get you to buy ghosts.


Oh, I didn't start with that species, (although I'm definitely was/still am a beginner) - I've had a number of different ones before then including ghosts. They were definitely more difficult than other species I had, although I did manage to get him through quite a bit of molts. It was my first time raising roaches as food though and that's where I messed up. If I ever get back into keeping mantids, I don't think I would keep that species again and go with either ghosts or orchids.


----------

